# Is satellite radio deductible



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I seem to have free satellite this weekend and like it does anyone know if it’s deductible


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

wallae said:


> I seem to have free satellite this weekend and like it does anyone know if it's deductible


I have deducted mine every year.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I have deducted mine every year.


I did as well.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I deduct mine based on the business use portion of my vehicle. If rideshare usage percent is 60% for the year based on mileage I deduct 60% of my XM bills.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks



FLKeys said:


> I deduct mine based on the business use portion of my vehicle. If rideshare usage percent is 60% for the year based on mileage I deduct 60% of my XM bills.


Excuse my ignorance R serious and xm the same thing I'm listening to the 60s on six and I like it


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

wallae said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance R serious and xm the same thing I'm listening to the 60s on six and I like it


Yes, SiriusXM Radio. I prefer 80's on 8, Classic Rock, Deep Tracks, and Classic Vinyl. I'll also hit up the 70's on 7 and 60's on 6 if I listen to the radio a lot. I find that if you listen to the same station a lot that month songs seem to repeat a lot. The start of the new month brings a change to the line up.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wallae said:


> I seem to have free satellite this weekend and like it does anyone know if it's deductible


yes, but only the business use %


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> yes, but only the business use %


So basically, if you drove your car 20,000 miles, and 10,000 was for business use, then you should be able to deduct half the cost of the subscription. But (disclaimer alert) I am not a tax consultant, so the OP should do as I do and consult with a qualified tax consultant who will work to obtain every legal deduction that is due.



wallae said:


> Excuse my ignorance R serious and xm the same thing


Yes. Sirius Radio & XM Radio were allowed to merge during 2008 after a nearly 2-year battle of obtaining approval from the FCC.
SiriusXM also owns Pandora now as well.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

wallae said:


> I seem to have free satellite this weekend and like it does anyone know if it’s deductible


Yes, but, if you are audited, the IRS will 100% question any portion of it, BTDT


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> I have deducted mine every year.


Yes !

And the Cellphone & Service.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Not if you are using the standard mileage deduction.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Not if you are using the standard mileage deduction.


Sperate business expense.
Like my Uber home office . . .
And uniform costs & Laundering . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And don't forget to deduct DONATIONS TO CHARITY !

EVERY DAY OF DRIVING FOR UBER IS A DONATION TO A " NON PROFIT ORGANIZATION " !


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> Sperate business expense.
> Like my Uber home office . . .
> And uniform costs & Laundering . . .


So you get a refund based on RS earnings?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So you get a refund based on RS earnings?


Without paying a dime.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Satellite radio, cell phones, and similar, you can only deduct the portion that directly applies to your job. If you drove 50K miles in one year, and only 25K of that was RS, you can only deduct 50% of the Sirius bill, the same with your cellphone data/calls, oh, and be careful with doing that. In an audit, the IRS can demand that you submit detailed cellphone records showing calls made/received and they can make you, or they can do it themselves, highlight all the call that are business specific.


----------

